# Correct batteries to use



## davedes

Evening everyone, my first post. Sorry if it’s a stupid question 

I recently switched over from a box a day B&H to vaping. Haven’t touched a normal cigarette in 7 days now. 

I purchased two kits

1. Eleaf ikonn total

http://www.eleafworld.com/eleaf-ikonn-total-with-ello-mini/

Istick Pico 75w
http://www.eleafworld.com/istick-pico-kit/

The store I bought the kits from sold me 2 Samsung 18650 30Q batteries

https://batterybro.com/products/samsung-30q-inr1865030q-3000mah-15a

Are these the correct batteries to be used in these two devices? I’ve currently got a 0.15ohm smok baby beast coil in the ikonn total and the mod gets very warm after 4-5 drags.

Just wanting to know are they safe to use or should I return them for higher amp batteries? The site information on the two kits recommends 25A if I am understanding it correctly?

Any advice?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## incredible_hullk

@davedes firstly well done and keep at it!!

You have a regulated mod meaning that the chip controls power output and other functions. I find 30q amps too low for today’s mods and prefer the 25r over the 30q. 

Amp draw becomes much more important on mechanical mods which has no electronics to keep things tidy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Hi @davedes! 

I can’t answer your question, but I just wanted to say well done for reaching one week without the stinkies! I wish you all the best on your vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davedes

incredible_hullk said:


> @davedes firstly well done and keep at it!!
> 
> You have a regulated mod meaning that the chip controls power output and other functions. I find 30q amps too low for today’s mods and prefer the 25r over the 30q.
> 
> Amp draw becomes much more important on mechanical mods which has no electronics to keep things tidy



Both mods mention the below in the manuals.

Please make sure you are using a high-rate 18650 battery whose continuous discharge current should be above 25A.

Isn’t the Samsung 30Q only 15A?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Hey man, out of curiosity what wattage are you running???

If I'm not mistaken the ikon can run 0.15 but if you do want to change your batts I'd recommend either the LG chocs ( high capacity and very good amp rating at 20A) or the 25R (which has lower capacity than the chocs but a higher amp rating at 25A).... or you can just get coils with a higher resistance rating eg 0,4


According to Mooch battery test the 30q actually operates very well at a 20A continuous discharge... will send you the link if you'd like


----------



## incredible_hullk

davedes said:


> Both mods mention the below in the manuals.
> 
> Please make sure you are using a high-rate 18650 battery whose continuous discharge current should be above 25A.
> 
> Isn’t the Samsung 30Q only 15A?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is correct @davedes hence I prefer Samsung 25r


----------



## davedes

incredible_hullk said:


> That is correct @davedes hence I prefer Samsung 25r



Would that make the 30Q unsafe to use with the mods then?

Don’t want mods exploding in my face


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davedes

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Hey man, out of curiosity what wattage are you running???
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the ikon can run 0.15 but if you do want to change your batts I'd recommend either the LG chocs ( high capacity and very good amp rating at 20A) or the 25R (which has lower capacity than the chocs but a higher amp rating at 25A).... or you can just get coils with a higher resistance rating eg 0,4
> 
> 
> According to Mooch battery test the 30q actually operates very well at a 20A continuous discharge... will send you the link if you'd like



Ikonn only runs at 50w cannot be changed. Istick Pico normally around 30-40w.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## incredible_hullk

davedes said:


> Would that make the 30Q unsafe to use with the mods then?
> 
> Don’t want mods exploding in my face
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The lower amps is the issue...with regulated mods risk of explosion is reduced but just means batts work harder and won’t last as long

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Using p=I^2 × R..... at 50W you'll be pulling 18.257A ... which is within the reported safe operating range of the 30Q

At the 30-40W range it will obviously be lower thus also safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Stupid question but have you felt how hot the batteries are or only the mod???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

I go by Mooch and his extensive testing shows 30Q's are about the only battery that are underrated by the manufacturer they actually have been proven to be 20A and deals with higher pulses well, the battery also runs quite cool. I personally use 30Q's when i can safely get away with it because of the 3000mAh, however i go by a 75w per battery rule with the 30Q's after that you need a 25A, people have different preferences i go for the VTC5A

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

I run 30Qs on my device ranging from 35-60W with a 0.3 ohm coil.

I would say save your money and rock those Samsung's. They can take a lot of abuse before even getting warm.

Maximum safe discharge is 25A according to mooch. Not sure if continuous or not but switching would be a total waste of time unless you plan to run very low builds, which you really shouldn't be doing this early in the game anyway.

My 2c 


Edit: I must have read too quickly. If the mod is getting warm that's not good. But try a different tank with the same resistance coil and see if it still happens. In my experience smok tanks of the beast variety tend to cause serious heating problems with my mods. I could take only 3-4 drags before my old boxer would throw a heat protection warning. That was entirely due to the TFV12.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @davedes

Congrats on the 7 days stinkie free. That is a MARVELLOUS achievement
Keep it up and wishing you all the best from here

I dont know what the answer is with the Ikonn because regardless of whether its a semi regulated mod or not, 0.15 ohms is quite low. If it is indeed generating only 50W of power then I agree with @Smoke_A_Llama , it should be ok because it translates to 18 or so amps and that battery has a CDR of 20A as checked by Mooch (i tagged you in the other thread)

But here is the problem. What if that coil is not actually 0.15 ohms, but say there was a slight discrepancy in the coil manufacturing and its only 0.1 ohms. Then it will try draw 22 amps. Thats not good. Maybe ok for a few short puffs but what if it gets stuck in a firing position in the car or your pocket. Then there could be problems.

Congrats to you for asking these questions. I dont know what the answer is but if it was me I would not want to rely on an exact coil spec - and would either go for higher ohm coils or consider getting some higher CDR batts. You can keep those 30Q batts because they are very good for slightly higher ohm applications in my view.

All the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Spyro said:


> I run 30Qs on my device ranging from 35-60W with a 0.3 ohm coil.
> 
> I would say save your money and rock those Samsung's. They can take a lot of abuse before even getting warm.
> 
> Maximum safe discharge is 25A according to mooch. Not sure if continuous or not but switching would be a total waste of time unless you plan to run very low builds, which you really shouldn't be doing this early in the game anyway.
> 
> My 2c



@Spyro, in your example, even at 60W , a 0.3 ohm coil would only draw about 14A. 
This is VERY different to a 0.15 ohm coil as @davedes is using on the Ikonn.

I do agree though that the Samsung 30Q batts are great for higher ohm applications. I.e. Around 0.3 and up for example

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Silver said:


> @Spyro, in your example, even at 60W , a 0.3 ohm coil would only draw about 14A.
> This is VERY different to a 0.15 ohm coil as @davedes is using on the Ikonn.
> 
> I do agree though that the Samsung 30Q batts are great for higher ohm applications. I.e. Around 0.3 and up for example


 

Sorry silver, didn't read that his mod was getting hot. So have edited my post.


If the fault is not due to the tank I would change the batteries for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Another point that occurred to me @davedes, from whom did you purchase said batteries from ??


----------



## Muttaqeen

As a suggestion rather use Samsung 25Rs or Sony VTC 4,VTC5 or VTC5A....all of them are green and can be used when you want to upgrade to a mech.


----------



## davedes

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Another point that occurred to me @davedes, from whom did you purchase said batteries from ??



The vape station - Cape Town 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Spyro said:


> I run 30Qs on my device ranging from 35-60W with a 0.3 ohm coil.
> 
> I would say save your money and rock those Samsung's. They can take a lot of abuse before even getting warm.
> 
> Maximum safe discharge is 25A according to mooch. Not sure if continuous or not but switching would be a total waste of time unless you plan to run very low builds, which you really shouldn't be doing this early in the game anyway.
> 
> My 2c
> 
> 
> Edit: I must have read too quickly. If the mod is getting warm that's not good. But try a different tank with the same resistance coil and see if it still happens. In my experience smok tanks of the beast variety tend to cause serious heating problems with my mods. I could take only 3-4 drags before my old boxer would throw a heat protection warning. That was entirely due to the TFV12.


Yes they deal with pulses up to 25A well and are 20A continuous.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

If people don't have Mooch readings at hand when purchasing they need to go by real world ratings. Most battery vendors give 2 ratings manufactures and real world ratings. Manufacturers can say what rating they like but real world ratings (which are pretty much in line with ratings from Mooch) are actual ratings proven by extensive testing independent of the manufacturer.


----------



## RainstormZA

Welcome and well done on kicking the cigarettes!

I have a 75w pico and use Samsung 18950 3000 rated batteries. Been using that and 0.3 ohm coils - no problems so far. I've set my pico to 35w and very happy with it.

I find that if you push the wattage up on the pico, the battery charge gets used up fairly fast so i stuck with the 35w setting as I'm less likely to run out... 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@davedes Well done on not having had a stinkie for 7 days!  

I can't answer your question but what I can say is that there's no such thing as a "stupid question"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Update on Samsung 30Q's. It's a coincidence that this thread was only started a couple of day's ago but only today Mooch has re-bench tested the 30Q's and changed is rating from 20A to 15A but as you read his notes he seems to be saying nothing's changed apart from he seems reluctant to rate a battery higher than the manufacturer's rating. A bit confusing as Fogstar the main supplier of 18650 batteries in the UK used to have them rated by Mooch at 20A but now have changed it to rated by Mooch at 19A. I would put a link to the bench test which is posted on ECF but not sure if putting links to other forums is allowed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Timwis said:


> Update on Samsung 30Q's. It's a coincidence that this thread was only started a couple of day's ago but only today Mooch has re-bench tested the 30Q's and changed is rating from 20A to 15A but as you read his notes he seems to be saying nothing's changed apart from he seems reluctant to rate a battery higher than the manufacturer's rating. A bit confusing as Fogstar the main supplier of 18650 batteries in the UK used to have them rated by Mooch at 20A but now have changed it to rated by Mooch at 19A. I would put a link to the bench test which is posted on ECF but not sure if putting links to other forums is allowed.



Thanks for sharing that @Timwis 

Go ahead and post the link - it will certainly help !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing that @Timwis
> 
> Go ahead and post the link - it will certainly help !


This is Mooch's Bench Test Report

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/t...650…a-great-15a-battery.846183/#post-20400857

Reactions: Like 2


----------

